# Hymer steps stuck



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello, can anyone help?

Hymer B564

Our steps started malfunctioning a week ago. They were going down fine but the up motion started to get temperamental. Eventually the down up stopped altogether. I managed to catch them only open a little way and have managed to do a lash-up to keep them secure and jammed the buzzer switch closed.

Had a look at the switch but it's not a simple thing, having a couple of printed circuit boards, pos and neg inputs and four outputs (two of which I assume go to the light just inside the door as that switch is on the same plate. Presumably the printed circuit board alternates the polarity so that the motor reverses.

My guess is that it is the switch that's failed and not the motor working in only one direction.

Any ideas?

Cheers

H


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

My first stop would be to get underneath and remove the cover from the motor to check if connections to it and the buzzer switch are good.

Sometimes they jam up due to mud etc thrown up from the wheel - a good hose down with a powerful hose might also be an idea.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Kimbo. Is the cover riveted on?

H


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Not sure about your type of step but I have found sometimes a good clean to all hinges helps. Then exercise the step with someone operating the button and you laying down helping it in and out.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cover on Hymer step fitted to ours is held on with two screws.
Good luck :wink:


----------



## roxie (Dec 28, 2012)

ours did the same,took switch apart and found micro switch was bent over straightend it up with a very small screw driver,might be worth a look before stripping step.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Roxie. I've had the switch out once but there didn't seem to be any way of getting inside it or between the two circular PCBs. Does that sound like the same switch as you have?

H


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

We had a similar problem last year. Apparently it's often the micro -switch that's faulty with this sort of problem ... but, for a few years Hymer were fitting the double PCB unit that you seem to have. We had a similar unit in ours and that what was failed. Our 'van is a B524, 2004 reg (2003 year model). Peter Hambilton (at Preston) replaced the combined switch unit with separate switch and electronic parts. The parts were about £35, he did it during a bigger job so I don't know what the labour charge would have been.

Mike


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Just to update people interested in this topic. I decided it was unlikely to be due to mud in the motor box and so obtained a replacement switch from Brownhills Preston and fitted it in 15 minutes and the steps now work perfectly again.

I found that the wiring behind the switch was too short to be pulled out of the hole to allow easy connection but by removing and pulling out the adjacent light switch, which has longer wiring, it is possible to get your fingers through that hole to push the connecting blocks on to the terminals behind the new switch.

The decor surround prises off easily with a flat bladed screwdriver.

Switch cost about £65.

Thanks for all previous comments.

H


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

I know it's probably not the solution to your problem but my Hymer step started playing up. Just sprayed it with WD40... On all the joints and moving parts. Works a treat.... 8000 miles and a year later it's still quiet and quick.

I had read somewhere not to use oil as it attracts grit and gums up the works.

All the best Wilt


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Wilt but I have to say that the moving parts on our steps seem very free indeed, as if they've had a good bit of tolerance built into the pivoting points.

H


----------



## roxie (Dec 28, 2012)

good to see you got it sorted.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Good to know you were able to get to it, I sold my previous van and luckily the steps worked whilst I was trading it in :roll:
Norman.


----------

